# www.uhltronix.com



## Markus (30 Oktober 2008)

so...

nach zwei jahren ist unsere webseite dann doch endlich online 

http://www.uhltronix.com


also:
1. das ding bassiert auf jommla
2. ich habs nicht gemacht
3. mir gefallen die texte selber nicht so sonderlich...

wie gefällt euch das teil, und vor allem was würdet ihr wie ändern?
danke!


----------



## stift (30 Oktober 2008)

Also auf den ersten Blick würd ich sagen die Farben bzw. das Layout.  Die Oberfläche wirkt ziemlich trist, find ich irgendwie. 
Klar sind das die Farben von deinem Logo. Trotzdem würde ich die irgendwie ändern. 
So nur vom Layout her sieht die sache irgendwie bisschen aus wie gewollt aber nicht so ganz gekonnt. 
bei http://www.der-webdesigner.net/ zum Beispiel wirkt das Layout immer noch seriös, ist gleichzeitig ansprechend und dazu noch mit recht einfachen Mitteln gemacht. Also ich meine damit das Grundlayout.
Das Ganze macht auf den ersten Blick schon viel mehr her.


----------



## vierlagig (30 Oktober 2008)

stift schrieb:


> Die Oberfläche wirkt ziemlich trist



ich würde es als gesundes understatement bezeichnen ... nicht zuviel, klare struktur, klare linien ... fehlt nur eine klar definierte fußzeile (das ganze verliert sich nach unten) und auch rechts ein abschluß ...

die texte müssen wirklich überarbeitet werden 

wenn ich die bilder angucke stört, dass die navigation links nicht ausgegraut wird ... 

referenzen ist nicht so gelungen aufgebaut, aber wohl dem grundkonzept zu schulden ...

btw: schönes zitat, nur zu lang um einprägsam zu sein ...

weiterhin viel erfolg!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Oktober 2008)

Na also.. du hast mal gesagt wenn du wenig zu tun hast wirst du dich um deine Webseite kümmern..... Was los bei dir.... Flaute ???????

Ne schon klar.... du hast dich kümmern lassen.......

Ich find die Seite gar nicht so schlecht. Die Preise würd ich vielleicht rauslassen und erkläre mir folgenden Satz :



> Schnelle Hilfe bei einer Maschinenstörung
> Weltweit -
> 
> 24 Stunden am Tag,
> ...


----------



## Markus (30 Oktober 2008)

wie gesagt ich bin kein freund von den texten da - und zu meienr person passen sie erst recht nicht... *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (30 Oktober 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> erkläre mir folgenden Satz



was gibts da zu erklären? entweder das ganze jahr oder eben sofort ... aber jetz, wo ich so drüber nachdenke  

besser wäre vielleicht: das ganze jahr oder auch das darauf folgende, heute auch, aber gestern wird schlecht ... oder so...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Oktober 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> wie gefällt euch das teil, und vor allem was würdet ihr wie ändern?
> danke!



Mir gefällt es. Schlicht, übersichtlich und Informativ.



stift schrieb:


> Also auf den ersten Blick würd ich sagen die Farben bzw. das Layout.  Die Oberfläche wirkt ziemlich trist, find ich irgendwie.
> Klar sind das die Farben von deinem Logo. Trotzdem würde ich die irgendwie ändern.
> So nur vom Layout her sieht die sache irgendwie bisschen aus wie gewollt aber nicht so ganz gekonnt. bei http://www.der-webdesigner.net/ zum Beispiel wirkt das Layout immer noch seriös, ist gleichzeitig ansprechend und dazu noch mit recht einfachen Mitteln gemacht. Also ich meine damit das Grundlayout.
> Das Ganze macht auf den ersten Blick schon viel mehr her.



Das mit dem Webdesigner finde ich eher überladen, und die haben 
auch eine andere Zielgruppe.

Ich finde Layout und Farben bei Uhltronix passen gut. Die Texte habe ich nicht angeschaut.


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Oktober 2008)

hallo,
ich würde das bild ek01 ändern, links unten ist ein spinnenetz aus kabeln, sowas gefällt meiner mutter nicht,


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Markus,
ich hänge mich da mal bei Axel und Gerhard mit dran ...
Ich finde die Seite auch nicht schlecht - ist vielleicht das Alter ... 

Mit den Preisen würde ich Axel zustimmen. Ich denke, das ist eher etwas für ein Angebot ...

Zu deiner Selbst-Einschätzung ... da ich dich nun habe kennen lernen dürfen ... so schlimm bist du ja nun auch wieder nicht ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Markus,
ich finde deine Seite wirklich sehr gut....bis auf...die Zitate, für mich sieht es aus als würdest du dich schämen 65,--€ die Stunde zu nehmen, dabei ist das bestimmt angemessen. Las die Preise weg, so kannst du auch mal bei einen Auftrag den du nicht haben möchtest unverschämt teuer werden...das wird bestimmt mal vorkommen!

Schönen Gruß aus den Parderborner Land und wenn du mal wieder in Langenberg bist melde dich mal.


----------



## Markus (30 Oktober 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> ich finde deine Seite wirklich sehr gut....bis auf...die Zitate, für mich sieht es aus als würdest du dich schämen 65,--€ die Stunde zu nehmen, dabei ist das bestimmt angemessen. Las die Preise weg, so kannst du auch mal bei einen Auftrag den du nicht haben möchtest unverschämt teuer werden...das wird bestimmt mal vorkommen!



wegen den preisen, eigentlich war das mein persönlicher wunsch.
wenn ich mich über was informiere, hat meist der die besseren karten es mir zu verkaufen bei dem ich zumindest eine vorstellung vom preis sofort beomme und nicht erst anfragen muss... aber vermutlich stehe ich mit der ansoch alleine da und ihr habt recht...

die grenze ach oben verhindert eigentlich der satz darunter.



> Schönen Gruß aus den Parderborner Land und wenn du mal wieder in Langenberg bist melde dich mal.



bin ich in kw46 wieder min eine woche...


----------



## HaDi (30 Oktober 2008)

Ich halte den Auftritt auch im Großen und Ganzen für gelungen und *ich* finde die Angabe der Preise gut und richtig.
Insgesamt sind mir im Verhältnis zum Text zu wenig Bilder/Grafiken zu sehen, ein Bild von Dir und deiner Mannschaft fänd ich persönlich gut.

Am schönsten fand ich aber den "Mon*teuer*", ich dachte das wäre nur unser Sprachgebrauch hier, wenn wir mal wieder nicht weiter kommen und bei einer Firma anrufen müssen.
Oder ist diese Schreibweise (Rechtschreibreform) inzwischen zulässig ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Oktober 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> wegen den preisen, eigentlich war das mein persönlicher wunsch.
> wenn ich mich über was informiere, hat meist der die besseren karten es mir zu verkaufen bei dem ich zumindest eine vorstellung vom preis sofort beomme und nicht erst anfragen muss



Dieser Meinung bin ich auch. Es gibt zwar auch die Meinung, dass 
man ohne Preise mehr Kontakte bekommt ... aber heute will man
sich sofort und umfassend informieren, also mir geht dann die 
Heimlichtuerei um die Preise eher auf den Senkel.

Und was nützt es, jemand ein Angebot zu schreiben welcher von
vorne herein ganz andere Vorstellungen hat?



HaDi schrieb:


> ... ein Bild von Dir und deiner Mannschaft fänd ich persönlich gut.



*ACK*


----------



## Zottel (30 Oktober 2008)

Ich stimme mit dir und Gerhard Bäurle darin überein, daß der Kunde den Preis wissen will und letztlich wissen wird und das deshalb das Verschweigen desselben dem Kunden nur zusätzliche Mühe macht.
Vor einem halben Jahr mußte ich mehrlagige Leiterplatten fertigen lassen, was neu für mich war. Für mich kamen nur die Firmen in die engere Wahl, aus deren Webauftritt ich wenigstens Richtpreise ersehen konnte.
Falls ein Preis jemanden von einer Anfrage abschreckt, dann gibt es sicher auch das Umgekehrte: Aus "Angst" den Spezialisten zu fragen, fragt der Auftraggeber den langjährig tätigen Dienstleister, dessen Preis er kennt, ob der das neue Projekt denn auch wohl machen kann...
Einem schwierigen oder unangehmen Kunden kannst du immer noch erklären, daß sein Fall eine umfassende Problemanalyse erfordert bzw. daß der Preis für Programmierer erst dann gilt, wenn der Programmierer ein (von wem auch immer) zu erstellendes Konzept oder Pflichtenheft nur noch umzusetzen braucht.

Das Zitat von John Ruskin gefällt mir. Da der Text aber vielleicht wirklich etwas lang ist, könntest du nach meinem Geschmack auf den 1. Absatz verzichten: Er beinhaltet eine allgemeine Lebensweisheit oder Platitüde und hält den ungeduldigen Leser vielleicht davon ab, bis zum zweiten Absatz zu lesen. Der aber enthält die Kernaussage und braucht keine Einleitung. Der dritte schadet nicht: Dem, der weiterliest, verfestigt und erläutert er die Aussage. Wer nicht weiterliest, hat jedenfalls das Wichtigste gelesen.

Zum Impressum: Du distanzierst von den *gelinkten* Seiten. Nach meiner Meinung muß es "verlinkten" heißen (gelinkt kommt von linken). Das ist zwar heute fast jedem scheißegal, aber es fiel mir halt auf...

*lin|ken* <sw. V.; hat> [zu →link] (ugs.): täuschen, hereinlegen: jmdn. l.
*ver|**lin|ken* <sw. V.; hat> [engl. to link = verbinden, →Link] (EDV): mit einem Hyperlink verknüpfen: ...

Über Layoutfragen halte ich die Schnauze. Hatte vor einigen Wochen eine Diskussion mit jemand, dem ich einen embedded Webserver und die Seiten für die Gerätekonfiguration programmiert habe. Ich fand sein Layout Scheiße, habe es aber bis auf's Komma umgesetzt, weil der Kunde König ist...


----------



## Question_mark (30 Oktober 2008)

*Stundensätze ....*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Meinung bin ich auch. Es gibt zwar auch die Meinung, dass man ohne Preise mehr Kontakte bekommt ... aber heute will man sich sofort und umfassend informieren, also mir geht dann die
> Heimlichtuerei um die Preise eher auf den Senkel.



*ACK*

Erstmal volle Zustimmung, Gerhard. Ich erwarte zumindest Preise als ungefähren Anhaltspunkt und zur Information zu einer Kalkulation für einen Richtpreis. Inwieweit diese Preise noch verhandelbar sind aufgrund von Mengenrabatten, Nasenfaktor oder sonstwas ist mir erstmal egal.
Und ich denke, ohne ungefähre Preisangabe verhindert man als Hersteller viele Kundenkontakte, oder generiert völlig überflüssige Anfragen beim Hersteller der Produkte. Als Negativbeispiel dafür ist mir heute die Firma INAT aufgefallen, deren grösstes Betriebsgeheimnis anscheinend die Preisliste ist. Ich wollte einfach nur einen Daumenpreis für EchoLink und Zubehör (die technische Beschreibung war ja recht ausführlich und für mein Projekt passend), nada .... keine Preise ...
Wenn ich jetzt einen ungefähren Richtpreis für den EchoLink haben will, klebt mir für die nächsten 20 Jahre ein Vertriebsmitarbeiter von INAT am Ars....
Also suche ich erstmal nach Alternativen. 

@Markus

Gut, dass Du einen konkreten Preis für Deine Dienstleistungen auf Deiner Homepage benennst. So kann doch jeder Interessent sich vorab über den Kostenrahmen informieren. Im großen und ganzen ist doch der Interessent vorab wenigstens im groben über die zu erwartenden Kosten informiert und hat eine ungefähre Orientierung über die zu erwartenden Kosten für die Dienstleistung. Mal als Anregung für Dich : Ich persönlich staffele meine Stundenpreise nach der Auftragsdauer, also wer mich z.B. für einen Monat beschäftigen kann bekommt natürlich einen anderen Verrechnungssatz als für einen Tageseinsatz...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (31 Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die Seite gut. Kein dummes Rumgesabbel und Selbstbeweihräuchern. Kurz knapp und klar. Nur eins, bei aller Erfahrung, das Wort langjährig impliziert bei mir so ab 10 Jahre aufwärts, mindestens.  Insofern würde ich das vielleicht einfach weglassen, oder bist du nun der "Fastpensionär" Markus ? *ROFL*


----------



## Markus (31 Oktober 2008)

wie gesagt - die texte gefalen mir selber nicht...
@ ralle *ACK* die werden schon merken dass er lang genug ist...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Markus.

Deine Homepage gefällt mir ganz gut. Mir sind nur drei Dinge aufgefallen:

Es fehlt der Eintrag, wo Du zur Grundschule gegangen bist (Siehe HP IBN-Service) 
Eine CPU nur mit ProfibusKabel? Spannungsversorgung braucht man doch auch oder?
Ab vier Stunden fliegst Du nicht mehr Holzklasse? Das wird den Kunden gleich mal abschrecken, wenn er das dreifache bezahlen muss, nur damit Du bei der Swiss deinen Luxussessel hast. 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Oktober 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> und vor allem was würdet ihr wie ändern?
> danke!



Hallo Markus,

noch eine kleine Feinheit der Paragraphen-Bürokraten:

Man ist zwar nicht verpflichtet, eine Umsatzsteueridentifikationsnummer 
zu haben ... aber falls man eine hat ... muss die ins Impressum. 

Falls es jemand genauer interessiert: *Telemediengesetz* § 5 Abs. 1 Nr. 6


----------



## Maxl (31 Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die Seite recht gut gelunden.

Was mir fehlt, ist ein Bereich "Team", wo ihr euch selbst namentlich (und evtl.) mit Bild kutz vorstellt.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Oktober 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> Ich finde die Seite recht gut gelunden....
> 
> .....(und evtl.) mit Bild ......
> mfg Maxl


 

Willst du das wirklich ??????    


Hast schon recht. Ich finde auch das ein Team-Bild mit dazu gehört... gerade bei einer kleinen Firma wo das ganze noch übersichtlich ist.


----------



## MW (31 Oktober 2008)

Die Seite ist dir(euch) meiner meinung nach gut gelungen.

Die Preise solltest du drin lassen.

Ich hab jetzt auch mal eine Frage, du hast auf deiner Homepage ja Bilder von Siemens verwendet (sehen zumindest so aus). Müsste man da jetzt nicht, wie von Siemens gefordert, die Bildquelle angeben ?, denn denn hab ich bei euch nicht gefunden.


> Die Veröffentlichungs- und Vervielfältigungsrechte liegen bei der Siemens AG.
> Bei Verwendung ist als Bildquelle "© Siemens AG 2008, Alle Rechte vorbehalten" anzugeben.


----------



## zotos (31 Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die Seite auch gelungen. Ich denke zu dem frühen Zeitpunkt (Lebensalter der Homepage) ist das alles ja noch in der Mache.

Ich stimme den Kollegen zu die für ein Vorstellen des Teams sind, je nach Betriebsgröße reichen auch die wichtigen Ansprechpartner. Wenn es dazu kommen sollte das Ihr Bilder von Euch für die Homepage erstellt würde ich auf jeden Fall auf die abgedroschene telefonierend am Arbeitsplatz Pose verzichten.

Was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt ist die Rubrik "Impressionen" Schnappschüsse von den Baustellen kannst Du hier ins Forum stellen. Wenn Du Kunden und oder Partnerfirmen überzeugen willst stell lieber unter den Referenzen Projekte/Baustellen vor und da mit einigen dafür guten und aussagekräftigen Bildern.


----------



## jabba (31 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Markus,

im Prinzip finde ich die Anfänge schon gelungen.
Meine Seite basiert noch auf Frontpage, wo einiges damals (vor 4 Jahren)nicht so ging wie ich wollte, da sehe ich bei mir selber auch wieder Bedarf meine Seite mal aufzupeppen.

Prinzipiell wollen die Leute eigentlich nicht viel lesen, nach meiner Meinung musst Du auf der ersten Seite die Kernkompetenzen besser herausstellen.
So liest sich das wir können alles, ich finde ein wenig weniger wäre hier mehr. Die Inhalte finde ich prinzipiell in Ordnung, aber den Text würde ich auf mehr Seiten verteilen und einfacher fassen. 
Die Angabe der Preis finde ich in Ordnung, will ich schon seit zwei Jahren machen . Ich habe aber unterschiedliche Preise für Entwicklung Büro, Inbetriebnahmen , Auftragsarbeiten >5 Tage, Eileinsätze wie Reparaturen und Spezialsachen wie z.B. Antriebstechnik z.B. Gleichstromantriebe .
Da suche ich noch die Abgrenzungen .
Die Preise würde ich dann z.B. auf einer Unterseite anbieten, und nicht direkt als Link auf der Hauptseite.
Denn : wen Deine Seite nicht richtig interessiert und er nicht weiterliest , den gehen auch die Preise nix an.

Weiterhin musst Du unbedingt das Logo überarbeiten lassen, da dort "Schnee" vom umwandeln drin ist. Das kommt sehr unprofessionnel rüber.

Bei den Referenzen habe ich persönlich immer bedenken meine Kunden direkt zu nennen. Ich verweise da entweder auf die Endkunden oder nur auf die Anwendung. Es gibt genug "Marktbegleiter" die sich auf Grund solcher Angaben bei den Firmen bewerben.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Oktober 2008)

Leider noch ein weiteres kleines Detail für das Impressum:

Der *MDStV* ist seit 01.03.2007 außer Kraft. Die Nachfolgeregelungen 
stehen im *Telemediengesetz* (TMG).

Es muss deshalb §6 TMG statt §6 MDStV heißen.


----------



## Question_mark (31 Oktober 2008)

*Uhltronix Homepage*

Hallo,



			
				Maxl schrieb:
			
		

> wo ihr euch selbst namentlich (und evtl.) mit Bild kutz vorstellt.



Vor allen Dingen mit Bild. Da könnten wir doch einige Bilder (aufgenommen vom LiLaStern bei den Forumstreffen) beisteuern. Wer so heftig feiern kann wie wir, der kann auch Arbeiten bis zum Umfallen und kriegt jedes Projekt bis zum Ende zur Zufriedenheit des Kunden durchgezogen. 
@Markus : Deine Homepage ist zwar verbesserungswürdig, aber auch nicht schlecht ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 November 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ......Da könnten wir doch einige Bilder (aufgenommen vom LiLaStern bei den Forumstreffen) beisteuern. ......
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Question_mark




Ich denk da auch gerade an ein paar Bilder von der Messe ( wie hiess noch mal das Werkzeug ????? Sägebock oder s.ä.)


----------



## Question_mark (2 November 2008)

*Der Sägebock, ROFL ...*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denk da auch gerade an ein paar Bilder von der Messe ( wie hiess noch mal das Werkzeug ????? Sägebock oder s.ä.)



Da war ich gerade total abgefüllt, allerdings mit leckerem Kaffee vom Deltalogic-Stand, da ich in der Nacht noch 500 km nach Hause fahren durfte (ehrlich gesagt, eher Fahren musste). Aber trotz meiner Abstinenz, selten so viel Spass gehabt, war ein schöner, gelungener Abend ...


Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (4 November 2008)

Hi Markus,

auch mir gefällt die Seite ganz gut. 
Die Texte sind nicht so schlecht. Ich finde, da schwingt was ehrliches mit. Das Zitat ist super und sollte so drinbleiben. 
Bilder: alle gleich breit, damit man beim durchklicken immer auf dem Pfeil bleiben kann. Bilder 2, 16 und 19 raus, die sagen einem unbeteiligten nichts.
Seite Spectrum: im Micromaster fehlt ein "c".
Seite Kontakt: Es sollten alle Felder auf einen Bildschirm passen (ohne rollen).

Gruß FA


----------



## stricky (5 November 2008)

finde die seite auch ganz gut ... 

da ich auche gerade dabei bin, meine hp zu erstellen ( lassen ), kommt mir das thema recht gelegen!

wie schauts eigentlich *rechtlich *mit den bildern und den links aus ? muss man sich da ne einverständniserklärung einholen ? 

wie ist es, z.B. mit einem bild ( referenzen ), auf dem man nur eine Anlage ( oder einen teil davon ) sieht, aber kein Firmenlogo ( Hersteller / Endkunde ) ?

für ein paar tipps währe ich sehr dankbar ....

gruß
christian

p.s. das mit den preisen werde ich glaub ich auch so machen oder vielleicht als .pdf zum download ....

finde das auf jeden fall besser, ohne telefonate schon mal einen richtpreis zu haben


----------



## Solaris (5 November 2008)

Ja die Seite sieht doch schon ganz gut aus, nicht so überladen wie manch Andere. Ich weiß die Texte sind noch nicht optimal, aber trotzdem eine Anmerkung:

Zitat:
Bei unseren             Kundenlösungen legen wir größten Wert auf Qualität, Prozesssicherheit,             Sicherheit für Mensch und Maschine,...


die Sicherheit für Mensch und Maschine steht bei Euch doch hoffentlich an erster Stelle und nicht an der Dritten

Ansonsten, weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 November 2008)

Hallo,



stricky schrieb:


> wie schauts eigentlich *rechtlich *mit den bildern und ...



Grundsätzlich unterliegen erst mal alle Grafiken und Fotos dem Urheberrecht.

Wie die einzelnen Werke genutzt werden dürfen, ist in der 
Regel an der "Quelle" zu erfahren.

In der Bilddatenbank von Siemens steht genau dran,
wie die Quellenangabe aussehen muss.

Wenn Du lizenzfreie Fotos (z. B. www.pixelio.de, www.istockphoto.com, ...)
verwendest, stehen die Bedingungen auf den entsprechenden Seiten. 



stricky schrieb:


> ... den links aus ? muss man sich da ne einverständniserklärung einholen ?



Wenn sich der verlinkte Inhalt in einer neuen Seite öffnet, muss
mann nicht fragen. Nicht zulässig ist, fremden Inhalt auf der
eigenen Seite so darzustellen (z. B. in einem Frame), dass es wie
eigener Inhalt aussieht.




stricky schrieb:


> wie ist es, z.B. mit einem bild ( referenzen ), auf dem man nur eine Anlage ( oder einen teil davon ) sieht, aber kein Firmenlogo ( Hersteller / Endkunde ) ?



Genau genommen musst Du den Inhaber der Anlage fragen,
da sind viele auch recht empfindlich. Manche Firmen haben 
auch eine eigenen Pool an Pressefotos, von dem Du etwas 
bekommen kannst. Eine entsprechende Genehmigung zum 
selber fotographieren würde ich mir immer schriftlich geben 
lassen.


----------



## forendiva (5 November 2008)

Ich könnte schwören den Gerhard Bäurle letztens Hand in Hand mit ASEGS gesehen zu haben.

Da läuft doch was! Sie liest ihm abends bestimmt das BGB und den ganzen Kram vor!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 November 2008)

Hallo,

ein gute Zusammenfassung zum Thema findet man hier: *Rechtssichere Internetseiten*.


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 November 2008)

hallo,
@ fd: das wird immer mehr rechtsanwälte geben die internetseiten abgrasen, nach fehlendem impressum suchen oder anderen fehlern, und dann gibt es eine saftige abmahnung, bis die deutsche rechtsprechung das eindämmt dauert.......


----------

